# Hello all from Miss Britain



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi People I've just registered onto the Muscle Chat website after much delay! I'm currently dieting for a guest spot with NABBA Northern Ireland on 21st April due to fantastic support from Extreme Nutrition and Rach Grice. It will be my first guest spot it feels a bit surreal but I cant wait I hope its the first of many to come!!! This year I am aiming to do a BNBF qualifier and BNBF Britain and NABBA Universe so watch this space!! :wave:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome to Musclechat Joanne, no doubt our ladies will want to pick your brains and our guys will want more pictures!

We're glad to have you along,

DB


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Its a pleasure DB x


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

welome u look lovely :flame:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hi Miss B 

and flattered you wanted in to the crazy gang 

you are now chillaxing with the beautiful people!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal, I'm DB you dumbass!

Concentrate on what your writing instead of staring at her avatar!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

welcome to muscle chat ..... :wave:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome northern bird....hope all is well with you?


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to mc Joanne :wave: I read your interview with Rachel - you're really inspirational  xx


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Always good to have more experienced members


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello Chick, not taken you long to get on here then!!!!! x


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey joanne!! Good to have you on here, hope all is well....


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hello there:wave:


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome on board Joanne :wave: Maybe you could give us a run down of your diet and training protocols on how you intend on retaining your title for all the lads and lassies out there.


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Jo, no not long at all you know me I get there in the end!! May take a while but i'll get there. Thank you everyone for the welcome and good luck messages, i'm looking forward to being part of Muscle Chat!!

AChappell - I have not yet decided whether I am going to try for the NABBA British title two years running I haven't quite decided, I was aiming for the BNBF Scotland & BNBF Britain, NABBA England and NABBA Universe although doing the NABBA Britain is on my mind.

My diet at the moment as follows:

1) 50g oats, 1 scoop of Extreme Nutrition whey

2) 2 scoops of Extreme Nutrition Pro - 6

3) 150g Turkey 50g rice and broc

4) 150g Turkey 50g rice and broc

5) 150g Turkey 50g rice and broc

6) 8 egg whites, 2 yolks

I do supplement my diet with Extreme Nutrition BCAA around my training and first thing in the morning before cardio. I aim to split my cardio and resistance work up cardio am before breakfast and resistance either mid morning or evening depending on what shift i'm on. I start of with 30 minutes cardio 6 days a week and up it each week by ten minutes. I also drop a serving of carbs on a weekly basis until i am on around 30g Cho then move onto the ketosis diet which I find works very well for me, my energy levels go through the roof, I cant wait to get back on I hate dieting on carbs!!!

My training usually goes something like this:

1) Quads and Delts

2) Back and Biceps

3) Chest and Triceps

4) Hamstrings, calves and ass

5) Shoulders and Core

Day off

Repeat........I love to lift as much as I can and usually work towards pyramid training.....Love it!!!

Just waiting for those abs to return.....Hurry up!!!


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Its mind over matter! Its not forever it is, if its not a challenge why do it? Yeh my strength doesn't change on keto if not i get stronger energy is sky hi. Yep I use either fish oils, Udos oils, Meridian peanut butter (100% peanuts) and egg yolks. Some people disagree with it but its what works for each individual! Hope you are well xx


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Joanne :wave: You are an inspirational woman! Do you find it easy to juggle your training with everyday life?


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Michelle hope u are well. I work shifts so I work my training around my work but training comes first ;-) keep going hun xx


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you x


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Could you give us a run down of how your keto would look as my other half was considering running something similar for the next couple of months?


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Dorsey

Hope you are well, my keto diet usually consists of eggs, chicken or turkey, udos oil, peanut butter, extreme nutrition Pro-6 and a bit of broc. My fav meal has to be the double scoop of choc or vanilla pro 6 and peanut butter after trainin.......roll on the fats!!!  x


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

welcome to the site jo. Hope your well.


----------



## MissBritain (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Stu all is well. Ive heard you had an eventful day last sat  take it easy see you soon x


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to Muscle Chat Miss Britain! Hope your enjoying your diet so far.  x


----------

